# Need help on the Extended Elk



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been hiking a great deal the last few weeks since we have had snow and am struggling to locate any elk. I am diligently trying to get my wife a big game animal. We have had a few chances this fall on whitetails and muleys with no success. Unfortunately we are down to elk and down to the wire on time. If you guys have any helpful tips on where to head to that would be great. I have been doing about 4 mile hikes back in so I am up for anything. PM if you don't want to blast it to the web. I greatly appreciate any help as will my wife.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Been trying to fill the freezer for a few months now with no luck. Haven't been able to get out as much as I'd like and the stars haven't aligned on the trips that I have made. I wish I could help you out. There have been several other guys looking for help, too. Might not be in the cards for any of us this year. As frustrating as that is, it sure makes you appreciate the years when you come home with meat in the bag.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

That is why they call it hunting and not killing. There are a few spots in Sanpete county go check them out. Glass a lot and look in thick cover on the Sanpete extended.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck finding public land on the Sanpete Unit, And if you can manage that good luck finding any elk. All those land owners cry about the elk herds wintering on their land and then want to make guys pay to take care of the problem????


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

There are 2 WMAs that are on the extended hunt up there elk get killed off of them during the extended. You just have to do some scouting and you will find them lived up there and watched a few elk (actually some them shot) come off of public property just have to look at a map and boundaries.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the insight guys. I should have clarified but was more looking for info on the front. I got some info from a few other members willing to help that got us pointed in the right direction. We were able to get on a pretty decent bull but unable to seal the deal.


----------

